# Roamer Mega Quartz Battery Replacment



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello peeps im not really good at the electrical watch lark but i got a Roamer Microquartz and an Astral Electric in the week and am hoping to find batteries for them. I am assuming they would have used mercury batteries back when they were new and was wondering what the Roamer uses now. The movement is an MST 900 7 jewel one. I can upload pics if that will help


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Paul's electric watches site doesn't have a picture. Try contacting Piglet(?) via PM. Think that's the polish guy with the Crazywatch website. He's got pics of the Microquartz on there somewhere.


----------



## zozur (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello

For Roamer it should be 357 battery.

What movement is in Astral Electric?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

have put pics of the astral in general watch forum. have just got to sort out the roamer now


----------

